# Guppy with clamped fins & shedding/peeling!!



## aquatico (Mar 5, 2009)

Hello so all has been good with the guppies. Saphira has had a large spawn (is that the right term?). She's been fine we have a good 15 or so fry. The last 3-4 days her tail fin went from fanned out to more square to triangle and now it is like a spear like point shape. It's not nipped or tattered but it's like each day she holds it tighter and tighter if that makes sense. Her side fins are fine so she can move about and she's been eating which is a good sign. Is this just stress or is she sick. I haven't come across this yet in any of my other fish.

So I checked up on her a moment ago and now the sides of her tail before the fin are peeling/shedding. It doesn't look like scales and it isn't fuzzy like fungus. It looks like when someone's skin peels after a sun burn. 

I added 2 tablespoons aquarium salt and a dose of melafix. Anything else I could do?


----------



## emc7 (Jul 23, 2005)

Water change.


----------



## aquatico (Mar 5, 2009)

She's going to need a lot more then just a water change. I think we might lose her  My boyfriend just said he thinks it looks like it's disintigrating but I think it looks clamped.

I have fungus jungle labs tabs is that just adding too much with the melafix? Not sure what else to do I'm doing pwc daily for awhile but not sure if anything I can do :/


----------



## Guest (Jun 7, 2009)

WC are inorder but you also need to research on it online. i havent had any of my fish disintegrating on me but i have heard that happens. its some sort of illness.

Am sorry Aq. Cant be of much more help.


----------



## <3~Pleco~<3 (Jan 31, 2009)

Wow! I have never heard of that before! That is so weird.
I'm gonna research it right now.


----------



## <3~Pleco~<3 (Jan 31, 2009)

Could it be that your fish is getting stressed out from bad water quality?


----------



## TheOldSalt (Jan 28, 2005)

If it's really disintegrating, then it's tailrot, caused by either a bacterial infection or by swarming protozoan parasites. You're right in that water changes won't fix it.

Since the parasitical cause is very rare, I'll assume that your fish have an infection. Salt & Melafix can help, but it might already be too late for those. Antibiotics might not even work at this point, and would cost a lot more than the fish.

If it's just clamped, then the salt & melafix should be much more effective. Still, you need to figure out just why it's clamped and fix it. A sudden chill could cause it, or ick, maybe, or some sort of toxin


----------



## TheOldSalt (Jan 28, 2005)

If it's really disintegrating, then it's tailrot, caused by either a bacterial infection or by swarming protozoan parasites. You're right in that water changes won't fix it.

Since the parasitical cause is very rare, I'll assume that your fish have an infection. Salt & Melafix can help, but it might already be too late for those. Antibiotics might not even work at this point, and would cost a lot more than the fish.

If it's just clamped, then the salt & melafix should be much more effective. Still, you need to figure out just why it's clamped and fix it. A sudden chill could cause it, or ick, maybe, or some sort of toxin


----------

